# My Tho - Ben Tre, Vietnam



## SnapIT! (Aug 13, 2015)

These are one of my favorite shots from my trip to My Tho Ben Tre, Vietnam so I hope you guys will like them too. Without the help of my partners, I wouldn't have been able to shoot these photos. I even got to talk to the locals and know more about their background.


----------



## Derrel (Aug 13, 2015)

ONE of the pitfalls of hosting images on photography on the net...your images are viewable ONLY by logged-on members who happen to be viewing them on that site...


----------



## Derrel (Aug 14, 2015)

Good images from Vietnam. My favorite is the second one, of the women doing some farm work. Bikes crossing bridge is also good.


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 14, 2015)

I like the first one, his expression is great and the fire in the last one is wonderful, makes the pic for me


----------



## baturn (Aug 14, 2015)

Great shots! Thanks for sharing. It must have been an awesome trip.


----------



## rafa_meira (Aug 14, 2015)

Did you use strobist technique at the first one? I really like the lighting.


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 15, 2015)

The first is terrific.
I suggest you level the horizon as it is disconcertingly tilted.
I would try making it quite a bit warmer for an even more appealing shot.

You might look at the website of Ban Hup Teh, a Malaysian photographer, who does wonderful color work.
He has been very quiet for about 18 months but has some excellent books on editing.


----------



## SnapIT! (Aug 21, 2015)

Thank you so much for the comments, everyone! I really appreciate them and will definitely take your advices into account! 

Some more pics with the locals. Thanks to the help of my partners, I was able to get quite an authentic local interaction with them.


----------

